# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والإنترنت >  >  Selteco Bannershop GIF Animator 5.0.5 لعمل البنرات

## مؤذن الطف

Selteco Bannershop GIF Animator 5.0.5 لعمل البنرات 

لعمل وتنظيم بنرات وازرار احترافيه بامتداد GIF بكل سهوله 

http://www.selteco.com/download/bsga.exe[/URL]
Size: 1.13 MB
وهذا هو السيريال
www.durazy.com

----------


## ابو الجون

شكرا ولكن الرابط لايعمل

----------

